# Base Naruto vs. The Gokage



## Ersa (Jan 27, 2015)

^ This version (100% Kurama can share chakra, can spam Kurama amplified laser FRS)

*Location*: Konoha crater
*Distance*: 20m
*Mindset*: IC, intent to kill.
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions*: Sage Mode, Chakra Mode, Bijuu Mode, Rikudo Mode, Gedodamas.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't even watched the movie tbh.

 I can honestly see him using 25 kage bushins and watching as each Kage gets the shit beaten out of them. It basically plays out almost the exact same way with Madara's clones vs. Gokage.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Naruto destroys the Gokage. His base mode has gotten a big upgrade after two years of training. His speed, strength, and taijutsu are all better thus he can counter A. He can also create Rasenshuriken's in base and guide them.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 27, 2015)

Pre chapter 700 Gokage?

The five main villages are gonna have to search for new kages after this barbaric massacre.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Jan 27, 2015)

This Base Naruto is featless so Ay solos him with the Top Speed Punch.


----------



## sniper48 (Jan 28, 2015)

There's a cam rip out if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto beat the shit out of them with his bare hand.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto loses. Even in KCM he was getting smacked by 1v1 Ay. 

Naruto's speed in Base is not impressive. 

He loses mid dif at the most


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> Naruto loses. Even in KCM he was getting smacked by 1v1 Ay.
> 
> Naruto's speed in Base is not impressive.
> 
> He loses mid dif at the most


Did you ever watch the movie, yes or no?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea I did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> Yea I did.


Then you'd noticed Naruto's improvements. Improved taijutsu, speed, and strength. Rasenshuriken in base which is guided. 

Not to mention this is a Naruto post-Rikudo power up. His base mode was also improved as we saw in the final battle with Sasuke./


----------



## Bonly (Jan 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]

**


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 29, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Then you'd noticed Naruto's improvements. Improved taijutsu, speed, and strength. Rasenshuriken in base which is guided.
> 
> Not to mention this is a Naruto post-Rikudo power up. His base mode was also improved as we saw in the final battle with Sasuke./



He improved and?

He is not beating the Gokage in Base form regardless of his improvements.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2015)

Doesn't Naruto have the stats of a God Tier in Base...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> He improved and?
> 
> He is not beating the Gokage in Base form regardless of his improvements.


So what's stopping them from being wiped out by hundreds of Rasenshurikens which he can throw and guide in base?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 2, 2015)

Hundreds...?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Hundreds...?


Tayjuu Kage Bushin + each with a Rasenshuriken = dead Gokage.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd say 2-3 base clones would be enough to down most members of the Gokage, maybe a few more are needed for Onoki but Tsunade/Gaara/Mei seriously lack the defense to take more then 1 Kurama-amplified laser FRS.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So what's stopping them from being wiped out by hundreds of Rasenshurikens which he can throw and guide in base?



He gets blitzed by Ay. 
Naruto isn't the only one who has clones.
Mei can set up Hidden Mist. Naruto isn't winning as easy as you think.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> He gets blitzed by Ay.
> Naruto isn't the only one who has clones.
> Mei can set up Hidden Mist. Naruto isn't winning as easy as you think.


A can't even touch The Last's version of base Naruto. Naruto will block, dodge, or deflect him. And Hidden Mist is wiped out by one Rasenshuriken.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 2, 2015)

I haven't seen the movie so I can't give a ln accurate answer.

But I got a quick question.

How is naruto base mode even though kurama will share chakra with him?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> A can't even touch The Last's version of base Naruto. Naruto will block, dodge, or deflect him. And Hidden Mist is wiped out by one Rasenshuriken.



In V2? 

Mei can keep using it. 
As a whole, they are much more intelligent and tactical than he is. 
Clones can be wiped out easily, by anyone of them. 

Gaara can change the terrain, use his sensing sand.
Tsunade can outright amp up anything they have. 

Base Naruto is not that quick.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> In V2?
> 
> Mei can keep using it.
> As a whole, they are much more intelligent and tactical than he is.
> Clones can be wiped out easily, by anyone of them.


No, they really aren't. And Mei would be hit by the shockwave.


> Gaara can change the terrain, use his sensing sand.
> Tsunade can outright amp up anything they have.
> 
> Base Naruto is not that quick.


A perfect Jinchuriki with 100% Kurama with Six Path chakra for flight who has improved to the point he's lobbing extremely dense, heavy, and spinning chakra like its nothing shows how far his physical abilities have improved.

You're underestimating him. This is just like Gokage vs Madara. You're acting like they're even a blip on The Last's version of Naruto's radar when they're far below.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 2, 2015)

SSMG said:


> I haven't seen the movie so I can't give a ln accurate answer.
> 
> But I got a quick question.
> 
> How is naruto base mode even though kurama will share chakra with him?



He remains in base - meaning No SM/Kyuubification/RSM forms - however 100% Kurama can still share chakra with him.

He's done this many times in the manga.


----------



## SSMG (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh cool stuff.

But every time kurama shares chakra with him in the manga there's some sort of transformation whether its a change of his eyes when he gets those slit pupils or when he goes into the forms with the red chakra cloak around him though.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 3, 2015)

SSMG said:


> Oh cool stuff.
> 
> But every time kurama shares chakra with him in the manga there's some sort of transformation whether its a change of his eyes when he gets those slit pupils or when he goes into the forms with the red chakra cloak around him though.



During the war arc Kurama gave some chakra to a clone but as you can see the Naruto clone doesn't have any change in eyes or gets any cloak around himself so it's possible to get some chakra and not have a sort of transformation


----------



## Kyu (Feb 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
edit:* ninja'd by bonly


----------



## SSMG (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh yeah he did do that eh.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 3, 2015)

SP did make The Last Naruto and Sasuke have a crazy strong base.

Super modes seem kinda redundant there.

But really it makes all other characters seem completely useless. 

No wonder Kishi wanted Toneri for his next movie. If the villains are challenging then no one apart from Naruto, Sasuke and the aforementioned Toneri won't be able to do shit to them.

Though there should be a way to make Boruto shine somehow as he will be THE main character of the upcoming movie after all...



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So what's stopping them from being wiped out by hundreds of Rasenshurikens which he can throw and guide in base?



However, does Naruto's Base in the Last get such an increase in chakra capacity?

During the war SM Naruto could still only use 3 FRS in SM before being exhausted. In fact that is what caused him to temporarily collapse and resulted in Neji's death.

Granted it was still pre RS power up but is is hard to measure how much chakra Naruto and Sasuke got. Especially since only Naruto's SM and RSM were explored then. Even his supposed base was apparently an improved SM then.

Naruto would need like 30 times more chakra than his base pre RS power up self since his clones only get a part of his chakra and since the real one sans Kurama could only use 3 max...

Not that Naruto couldn't potentially kill them with just 3 FRS or maybe use a super rasengan. Since Sasuke's chidori is so broken then at least Naruto's FRS should be equally strong. And a meteor busting FRS should either kill outright or leave the gokage at the brink of death.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 3, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, they really aren't. And Mei would be hit by the shockwave.
> 
> A perfect Jinchuriki with 100% Kurama with Six Path chakra for flight who has improved to the point he's lobbing extremely dense, heavy, and spinning chakra like its nothing shows how far his physical abilities have improved.
> 
> You're underestimating him. This is just like Gokage vs Madara. You're acting like they're even a blip on The Last's version of Naruto's radar when they're far below.



You are overestimating him. 
This is Base Naruto. 
As if collectively they aren't more tactical than he is. 
Not to mention far more intelligent. 
RS is countered by clones. He gets a surprise Jinton to the face.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Feb 3, 2015)

Ei lightened by onoki punches his head off considering the combo blitzed madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> You are overestimating him.
> This is Base Naruto.
> As if collectively they aren't more tactical than he is.
> Not to mention far more intelligent.
> RS is countered by clones. He gets a surprise Jinton to the face.


You're underestimating and downplaying him. This Base Naruto has had two years extra of training and has Six Path chakra. Before The Last, he had surpassed all the past Hokages. If Madara could toy with the Gokage, Naruto can too.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 3, 2015)

SSMG said:


> I haven't seen the movie so I can't give a ln accurate answer.
> 
> But I got a quick question.
> 
> How is naruto base mode even though kurama will share chakra with him?



 They answered it, but considering Part 1 Naruto and Beginning of Part 2 Naruto could do it, I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto could do it and utilize KN0 effectively.

@Arles Celes

  Also, keep in mind that RSM Naruto in Base could literally throw a Rasenshuriken that could cut through the God Tree and literally later, we see him spamming multitudes of Rasenshuriken against Juubidara and Kaguya and then continue to fend off Sasuke.

 I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto could use 100 Rasenshuriken 2 Years Post-VoTE. His chakra levels increased a lot just by getting the RSM power up clearly.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Not that Naruto couldn't potentially kill them with just 3 FRS or maybe use a super rasengan. Since Sasuke's chidori is so broken then at least Naruto's FRS should be equally strong. And a meteor busting FRS should either kill outright or leave the gokage at the brink of death.



I agree with this.

Since Sasuke's base power in The Last was so ridiculous -- destroying a meteor the size of Hokage mount with just the most basic Chidori before any ninja but Kakashi(who he talked to) could even notice what happened -- it stands to reason that his perpetual rival and equal should hold similar power.

We joked about how Sasuke would blow-up the Gokage and the landscape around them with a single Chidori in base, so it makes sense to say that a FRS spam or something could do the same.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You're underestimating and downplaying him. This Base Naruto has had two years extra of training and has Six Path chakra. Before The Last, he had surpassed all the past Hokages. If Madara could toy with the Gokage, Naruto can too.



Madara never toyed in Base. He used Susanoo repeatedly. 
What's training got to do with it?
Tsunade and Ohnoki have more experience.

He isn't being downplayed. I can see if it was SM Naruto but it isn't. It's Base.


----------

